# Light upgrade for paludarium?



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to "unlurked" TPT! :hihi:

Have you tried fertilizing the plants?


----------



## slowfoot (May 11, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> Welcome to "unlurked" TPT! :hihi:
> 
> Have you tried fertilizing the plants?


Thanks for the welcome :biggrin:

I haven't tried fertilizing mostly because I've been a little wary of adding anything that might bother the newts. Also, I have no idea of what/how much to add. I'm open to suggestions.

I should also mention that the picture I attached is old, and the plants are pretty overgrown now (which is how the newts like it). I'll try to get a current pic up soon.

Here's the lighting I was thinking about for this tank: http://www.aquariumguys.com/aqualight-t5-colormax-fixture.html


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You might try just some root tabs. Since they go down into the substrate I wouldn't imagine the newts would have issues with them.

I think that Coralife T5NO would be a good fixture to try if you're positive you need more light.

If you stick with plants like Anubias, Java ferns, mosses, crypts in the aquatic area you may not need to upgrade your lighting at all, however.


----------



## slowfoot (May 11, 2010)

I checked with some newt people and the general consensus was that I shouldn't risk putting any chemicals in the tank because they haven't really been tested with amphibians. So I might just have to continue relying on newt and snail poop to fertilize my plants.

The java ferns are growing out of control, but the vals are starting to deteriorate, which they seem to do every fall/winter. I might just buy that light fixture and try it out. I've had algae problems in the past (BGA) but adding more plants seemed to fix the issues. If the algae returns, then I can just use the lights on a new set up. 

Also, I must be the only person in the world who can't grow java moss. I have one tiny green tendril left after my 3rd or so try. It's hanging on by a thread. The rest is a brown clump in the back of the tank :icon_sad:


----------

